# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Dascyllus aruanus

## Julio Macieira

_


Dascyllus aruanus_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Peixe a evitar pela sua grande agressividade.Torna-se complicado introduzir outros peixes depois deste, exceptuando aquarios de grande litragem.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

A dar as "boas vindas" ao ocelaris...

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Boa tarde,
Só para reforçar a informação do Gil Miguel, tenho uma donzela Dascyllus aruanuse que defendia a sua zona do aquário sem no entanto ferir ninguém, até que, este fim de semana juntei alguns Chromis viridis ao aquário e em qq zona do aquário em que se escondessem... O wrasse 6 line que também juntei sofreu o mesmo tratamento...  
Não tinham hipótese e valia tudo... Com muita paciência e sorte consegui com 2 redes apanhar a donzela e coloquei-a num cubo de telemóvel que improvisei e vou ter que a "despachar". Mesmo dentro do cubo tenta atacar os Chromis (que são mm muito pequenos).
É um peixe lindo mas... Toda a razão ao Gil Miguel, pois com os 2 palhaços que já estavam no aqua, tudo corria bem, mas assim que introduzi novos peixes... Enfim a culpa é minha na totalidade, não do peixe que só cumpre com os seus instintos naturais.
Cumprimentos a todos,
Miguel Pereira

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu ja nao digo o mesmo , tenho 1 com uma parasema e uma domino e nunca tive desacatos e ja estao juntas ha mais de 2 anos e o aquario e de apenas 200L .

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Nuno


Pois... em Roma sê romano  :Smile: , as Dominós tambem são bastante agressivas.

Tens 3 Feras  :Smile: . Se colocares outros peixes no aquário com esse trio maravilha  :Smile:  acredita que vão ter uma recepção de "morte"..

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Eu tenho quatro no meu aqua de 200 litros com outros peixes e quem ja estava quando eles chegaram tudo bem.Peixes novos nem pensar.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

elas estao com um Centropyge bicolor ,1 clarkki ,1 zebrassoma e um mandarim , este todos se dao bem ha anos mas a verdade seja dita pus la um Elacatinus oceanops desapareceu em 2 horas e um Pterapogon kauderni igualmente teve  um desaparecimento misterioso, ate hoje nao sei o aque se passou com estes 2 peixes ou foram comidos ou morreram de stress das boas vindas que a parasema e a Dascyllus trimaculatus lhe deram  :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------

